# Wired Garage



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Inspector may have a problem with the brown NM cable, as I believe it is made with 60C conductors and not the 90C conductors that todays yellow NMB has, especially if it is connected to any light fixtures that require 90C conductors.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> And CE do you correct your guys when they screw it up like I would have?


 Yes I do and it's not a "screw Up". It's just that you didn’t have it right. You did learn something from this, didn't you? Someone in your position is expected to make mistakes, just don't make them more than once. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes, even me. I have been an electrician for over 30 years and I have made some real whoppers, but I have always learned from them and for the most part have not repeated them. 
Remember to learn something new every day and don't be afraid of making mistakes. Eventually you will know a lot and will make fewer mistakes.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

didn't work. Drat!!:w00t:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

CE1 said:


> didn't work. Drat!!:w00t:


huh?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

stars13bars2 said:


> Inspector may have a problem with the brown NM cable, as I believe it is made with 60C conductors and not the 90C conductors that todays yellow NMB has, especially if it is connected to any light fixtures that require 90C conductors.


Can you please elaborate on this further ?


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

The older 12/2wg was made with 60C conductors and sold as NM, about 1987 give or take a year the requirements changed to 90C conductors and was called NMB. Many light fixtures require you to connect them to a 90C conductor, this requirement is usually on instructions and even on stickers on the fixtures themselves. Your inspector may not catch this or may not care, so I suppose the best thing to do would be to ask the AHJ. Since you already have it wired, you could just call for the inspection and see what happens. Worst case is you have to rewire the garage.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

You wouldn't have to rewire the garage.
At most you'd have to keep your older 60C wire in the juntion box in the wall and splice into the fixture with 90C wire(aka THHN). As long as the lower rated wire is not inside the fixture itself you're fine.

I/we could tell you what the rating is of the wire if you could find the 'letter code' on it. By code it has to be written on there somewhere. Look on the jacket or on the individual wires, or on the package itself if you still have it. THHN=thermoplastic, heat, heat, nylon; the two 'heat's give it the 90C rating


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Joe 
You're fine as long as your inspector dosen't know about the NEC 334.112.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Stars, actually I only used it for outlet circuits.


----------

